
‘The Last Jedi’ and You: What Fans Think of the Newest Chapter - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/18/movies/the-last-jedi-fans-critics.html
======
tom_mellior
It's kind of weird to write an article around the thesis that (a) Rotten
Tomatoes is not representative, so (b) manually cherry-picked Facebook
comments are needed to get a good idea of what the audience thinks.

Anyway, I hated the movie. I mean, <rot13>becunaf evtug bhg bs Byvire
Gjvfg</rot13>, really? But mostly it's just too long and boring and full of
plot holes.

Also, everyone is wrong about <rot13>jub enl'f cneragf ner</rot13>, but
whatever.

